# ATLRigger's Nutrition Log



## ATLRigger (May 28, 2020)

After following a strict vegan diet August 2019 until February 2020, I have switched to a more conventional bodybuilder's diet of high protein, medium fat and low carbs. 
Initially I chose the plant-based approach after watching 'Game Changers' documentary film featuring Arnold Schwarzenegger, Patrik Baboumian, and Dotsie Bauch.
I voted for the Governator twice; y'all already know the Vegan Badass; and Bauch won olympic silver in cycling at 39 years old after turning vegan 3 years prior. 

I've transitioned to a mostly meat and vegetables approach these past three months however for a couple key reasons; vegan food, while filling and adequate, tastes like cardboard. You feel like you're eating healthy all the time and it gets annoying. 
The other reason is cost and availability: there are far fewer choices available and they're far more expensive than your regular food options. 
That being said, I've never felt better than those nine months I was vegan dieting. 
But now I'm trying to burn fat and add muscle, so here we are.
I have been doing really well with my new diet, and decided to give myself a bit of a break for a week, allowing a few more carbs than usual before I dive back into the strict approach for a few more months. 

I decided I needed to keep track of my numbers if I'm gonna slack off for a week, so here's what I've got from yesterday:

Calories: 2770
Fat: 125g
Carbs: 191g
Protein: 189g

This came from: 
Oatmeal with raisins and honey
Protein isolate smoothie w/ super greens (fresh kale, chard, spinach, and arugula)
sunflower seeds
chicken quarter with rice and beans
tuna (canned)
chocolate (dark 85% cacao)
avocado
oat milk and chia seeds
bread (1 slice Dave's killer bread) 
marina meat sauce
jerk pork chops
cabbage 
apple 

*sorry to bore y'all and I'm off my soap box now. I am mostly posting to keep honest with myself, but of course this log is open to feedback


----------



## brock8282 (May 28, 2020)

Have you ever tried a higher carb lower fat approach? Or even carb cycling with high med and lows days keeping fat low every day?


----------



## ATLRigger (May 28, 2020)

Well, the plant-based approach lends itself towards high carbs and low fat, yes. 
I have not tried carb cycling though.  R u saying one day high carbs, the next day medium carbs, the best day low carbs, in rotation ?


----------



## brock8282 (May 28, 2020)

Yeah that can work or even adding more medium or low carb days, how ever you want to structure it to suit your caloric needs. When I do carb cycling I typically do high carbs on leg days or days where I’m training a weak body part, and medium or low days on stronger body parts, smaller body parts, or days off. 

for example I’m currently dieting on 350 carbs and 40g of fat per day. as weight loss slows down I’ll Begin to carb cycle. I may make my high day 600g med day 300 and do 2 low carb days of 150g, so my daily average will be 300g, giving me a 50g drop and the high day should help keep my metabolic function up. 

For a lot of people that are training hard it makes sense to keep carbs up to fuel workouts and eating just enough fats to maintain metabolic/hormonal function. This is typically between 30-60g of healthy fats. 
high fat low carb diets can certainly work when a large Amount of bodyfat needs to drop, they just tend not to work great for building or retaining the most muscle.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 28, 2020)

Okay that makes sense. 
I do cycling (bicycling) thrice weekly and I could take those as carb days. 
Maybe a high carb supper if I’m riding the next morning? 
Yes i dropped from 22% down to 16% and i want to get down to 12%, hence the current routine. Thanks for feedback


----------



## liftsiron (May 28, 2020)

IMO I would lower the amount of fat, no sense having that much fat in a diet especially when trying to cut. Your getting almost have your daily calories from fat, 1125.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 28, 2020)

liftsiron said:


> IMO I would lower the amount of fat, no sense having that much fat in a diet especially when trying to cut. Your getting almost have your daily calories from fat, 1125.


True, and yesterday was way too high on fat


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

Thursday 5/28 my mom’s birthday, so a big cheat lunch with some Italian food 

3250 calories 
249g fat
293g carbs
201g protein 

I ate:
oatmeal w/ raisins and honey 
avocado 
sardines 
protein isolate smoothie with fresh super greens 
1 slice Dave’s killer bread 
3 eggs in olive oil 
Tortellini woth vodka meat sauce 
side salad w/ Italian
milkshake (carb smart breyer’s peanut butter with oat milk)
chicken thighs (3)

Again, to reiterate, I’m gonna give myself the rest of the weekend to slack off and eat liberally before I hunker down and focus up next week.
Need to eat more fruit and veggies during the weekend though. Barely touched any yesterday.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 29, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Have you ever tried a higher carb lower fat approach? Or even carb cycling with high med and lows days keeping fat low every day?



BIG fan of carb cycling.  That is what I do and how I am able to manipulate my bodyweight while staying full and staying strong.

Also, Game Changers was NOT a documentary... it is a docudrama.  It's a biased film showing only 1 side and cherry picking it's data.  You wouldn't reach your strength potential begin a vegetarian.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

Well i seem to be stuck at 16% body fat. Any suggestions appreciated to continue to burn fat. I may just be expecting results too fast.


----------



## brock8282 (May 29, 2020)

what were your daily calories at before you started slackin this past week?


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

Not sure. I’ll have some more data Monday when i get back on the wagon.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 29, 2020)

Wish I could eat like that. Anything over 2100 calories and I gain, even doing 40 min moderate cardio daily and lifting 4 times every 8 days :^ / And that's a hi-protein, moderate fat, low carb diet.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Wish I could eat like that. Anything over 2100 calories and I gain, even doing 40 min moderate cardio daily and lifting 4 times every 8 days :^ / And that's a hi-protein, moderate fat, low carb diet.


Im cycling (bicycling) 6 hours/ week, walking treadmill 20-30 mins daily, and lifting 6 days/ week. I might be overtraining, but surely that wouldn’t be a hindrance to burning fat, no?


----------



## dragon1952 (May 29, 2020)

Yeah you are definitely way more active than I am, and younger..haha. I've never had what you could call a fast metabolism and it gets slower with age, which is probably normal. As for overtraining, I'm not sure of the mechanisms or bodily responses as it pertains to fat loss. Sometimes our bodies don't respond as one might expect though.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 30, 2020)

5/29/2020

2630 calories
160g fat 
200g carbs 
152g protein

I ate:
avocado
protein isolate smoothie w/ fresh super greens 
pork chop 
cabbage 
plantains
chocolate (85% dark cacao)
vegetable medley
eggs (3) in olive oil
2 slices Dave’s killer bread
Marinara sauce 
w/ ground beef and garlic 
broccoli
apple
whoke milk yogurt with Cheerios and honey


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2020)

It looks like you're still choosing fattier protein sources. An easy fix might be to replace some of the eggs, ground beef and yoghurt with their reduced/no fat counterparts like egg whites, fat free greek yoghurt, ground turkey, etc.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 1, 2020)

2235 calories 
84g fat
250g carbs 
150g protein 

I ate:

Protein isolate smoothie w/ fresh super greens 
Salmon (canned)
avocado
green peas and green beans 
apple 
angel food cake 
pasta /chicken and red sauce 
sunflower seeds 
1/4 chicken 
fried plantains


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 1, 2020)

TODAY said:


> It looks like you're still choosing fattier protein sources. An easy fix might be to replace some of the eggs, ground beef and yoghurt with their reduced/no fat counterparts like egg whites, fat free greek yoghurt, ground turkey, etc.


ok thank you I will incorporate ur suggestions. 
Also thank you to Brock and Metal who have taken some extra time for some coaching in the private messages sector


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 2, 2020)

June 1, 2020
*i rode my bicycle 26 miles to burn 1,400 calories, on top of my 90 min morning weightlifting 

2615 calories 
91g fat
299g carbs 
225g protein 

I ate:

cheerios w/ raisins and oatmilk
oysters (canned)
avocado
angel food cake
smoothie w/ fresh super greens 
chicken breast
peas 
apple
cheese 
tuna
peas 
sunflower seeds
1 slice Dave’s killer bread
chicken 
peas 
Carb smart ice cream
Midnight snack cereal w/ oat milk and raisins 

i really hate chicken. Need to find something else to replace it


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 2, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> June 1, 2020
> *i rode my bicycle 26 miles to burn 1,400 calories, on top of my 90 min morning weightlifting
> 
> 2615 calories
> ...



99% lean ground turkey is a great replacement for chicken breast. Especially if you mix in a little taco seasoning.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 2, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> 99% lean ground turkey is a great replacement for chicken breast. Especially if you mix in a little taco seasoning.


You could also start incorporating white fish like cod and/or tilapia.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 3, 2020)

This is patched together so the margin of error is +- 300 cal

2000 calories
95g fat
160g carbs
140g protein 

i ate:

smoothie w/ fresh super greens 
Trader Joe’s protein pancakes (waffle actually) 
chicken breast
vegetables
beef empanada
pork lechon
black beans 
fried plantains 
chicken breast
vegetables
turkey burger


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 3, 2020)

I suppose it would be helpful to find out how much I’m burning daily plus exercise to know where my baseline is


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 19, 2020)

2455 calories 
107g fat
190g carb
178g protein

I ate:

6 eggs (6 whites but only 3 yolks) in olive oil
one slice bread
avocado
protein isolate smoothie w/ fresh power greens
sardines (canned)
peach kefir milk
northern beans (canned, low sodium)
1/2 lbs ground beef grilled burgers w/ onions
cheerios w/ oatmilk


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 19, 2020)

Ok so the plan is working: I have cut down to 13% body fat. The mirror tells me it looks more like 14-15% but the caliper measurements are dropping.
Still struggling to cut fat but i have incorporated 99% fat free turkey, reduced my beef intake, cut my egg yolks consumption by half, and have succeeded at reducing portion size.  
Also have tried carb cycling per recommendations from Brock and BrotherIron. 
I don’t have exact measurements from February, when I ended 8 months of strict vegan, and adopted a more conventional bodybuilder’s diet, but roughly I have lost 16-19lbs of fat and gained 12-15lbs of muscle. 
Thanks for the support, folks!!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 20, 2020)

good work man! keep it going


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 20, 2020)

That's awesome man! Keep it up!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 26, 2020)

Great to hear things are going well for you.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven’t been tracking macros as much as I should.
I have been eating more fatty meats than I should.  
I’ve had more salty vegetables and candied yams than I should at the local southern home cooking restaurant. 
I have not been doing as much accessory work as I should at the gym.
That being said, I’m kicking ass and taking names in my local road cycling clubs.
I’m lifting like I’ve always dreamed and hit some lifelong goals recently: bench 225, deadlift 315, squat 205 (x3)
I realize these are lightweight to most members here, even lightweight for the average man. 
But my dad is 135lbs and my mom 105lbs.  I come from really thin stock.
Here are some pics six weeks into my first Test cycle.
Thanks for all the support, folks!!


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2020)

Holy shit. Christian Bale is a member of UG.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Holy shit. Christian Bale is a member of UG.


Haha indeed I’m looking emaciated past month from the miles I’ve been putting into cycling and not lifting as much.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 6, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> ... like I’ve always dreamed and hit some lifelong goals recently: bench 225, deadlift 315, squat 205 (x3)
> I realize these are lightweight to most members here, even lightweight for the average man.
> But my dad is 135lbs and my mom 105lbs.  I come from really thin stock.
> Here are some pics six weeks into my first Test cycle.
> Thanks for all the support, folks!!



You're doing great man. I come from a long line of skinny people too. No one in my family has ever been big or athletic. And you're lifting more  weight than me too. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

Legs per a request Snake made on some other thread


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 8, 2020)

Good job buddy


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 9, 2020)

Eat to grow... Keep tossing steel and feeding the machine.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 9, 2020)

I know you are no longer plant based but if your looking for any recipes or ideas, I am here for you! I have not consumed animal flesh in 10 years! I was strict vegan for for 7 years and I am currently vegetarian.


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I know you are no longer plant based but if your looking for any recipes or ideas, I am here for you! I have not consumed animal flesh in 10 years! I was strict vegan for for 7 years and I am currently vegetarian.



Provide your most delicious hummus recipe please.

*not a joke. I love hummus.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> Provide your most delicious hummus recipe please.
> 
> *not a joke. I love hummus.


I made this recipe a few months ago for falafel night with my lady. Best to plan and start the night before.

https://food52.com/recipes/42695-zahav-s-hummus-tehina


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I made this recipe a few months ago for falafel night with my lady. Best to plan and start the night before.
> 
> https://food52.com/recipes/42695-zahav-s-hummus-tehina



One of my favorite restaurants.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 9, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I know you are no longer plant based but if your looking for any recipes or ideas, I am here for you! I have not consumed animal flesh in 10 years! I was strict vegan for for 7 years and I am currently vegetarian.


thank u. 
I may switch back to plant-based in a few months, being as how a bodybuilder’s diet is turning out to be just as boring as the vegan diet
Vegan is great for blood pressure.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 9, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> thank u.
> I may switch back to plant-based in a few months, being as how a bodybuilder’s diet is turning out to be just as boring as the vegan diet
> Vegan is great for blood pressure.


What sort of protein sources do you rely on when you go entirely plant-based?

I only ask because I'm desperate for new tempeh and seitan recipes.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 9, 2020)

TODAY said:


> What sort of protein sources do you rely on when you go entirely plant-based?
> 
> I only ask because I'm desperate for new tempeh and seitan recipes.


I never quit fish, so technically not vegan (would eat tuna, salmon, or sardines twice weekly,) but I did quit eggs, meat, and dairy during that time. 
My primary sources of protein were 

Legumes: great northern beans, kidney beans, chickpeas, black beans, lentils, edamame (soy)
Seeds: roasted and unsalted pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds, chia seeds 
Nuts: almonds, walnuts, peanuts
Pea protein powder once daily 
Power greens: spinach, chard, arugula, kale
Plant based meats EOD (soy or pea protein based) 

I didn’t cook much, and i consumed too many frozen vegan foods loaded with too much sodium.  In spite of this, my blood pressure was great over the duration of this diet. 
I didn’t feel hungry as many critics suspect, but I did have to eat more often.
Bottom line for me was that it was expensive, inconvenient, and boring.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 25, 2021)

Just an update on my nutrition log: I’ve been eating meat and carbs with few vegetables since my last post.  
That’s when the gains started happening.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 28, 2021)

Well here was my workout this morning:

Incline bench 
135x8, 145x4, 155x6, 185x5, 195x5, 205x5
Flat bench dumbbells 
(lbs per hand)
25lbs x 5, 35lbs x 23, 100lbs x 8, 95lbs x 9, 90lbs x 10

Tricep kickbacks 
Some abs


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 16, 2021)

Here is a picture of me at 190 lbs, approximately 14-15% body fat, a little less than a year after I started using the gear. 
First cycle were some SARMs for 7 weeks, then a quick PCT of a few weeks. Then a real cycle and the rest was history.
Bottom line is I put on 25 lbs of muscle.
Many thanks to Jin, for encouraging me early on when everybody else told me to **** off.
Thanks to BigSwolePump, the first big guy to tell me 'good work' when incremental progress was made.
Thanks to Today, Brock, and CJ for the nutrition help.
Thanks to BrotherIron and Metal, who somehow know everything about weights and how to lift them up and put them down. 
And thanks to the other kids my age:  Papaya, Cohiba, Deadlifter, and Gibz, for the encouragement.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 16, 2021)

Lookin good dude


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice g work!


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh yea, thanks to SFG, Snake, and Dragon for being old and huge and still chomping at the bit like there’s no tomorrow, and giving us young lads hope to do the same !!


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2021)

My Rigger.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for putting me at the bottom, keep up the good work dude


----------



## ATLRigger (May 31, 2021)

Can’t find my other log, so I’ll just post here. 
Saturday did skwaats:
135x10, 225x8, 275x6, 315x5, 365x3


----------



## ATLRigger (May 31, 2021)

Did some bench press today in the power rack. My rack and bench are perfect because the safety bars allow for full range of motion without compromising safety. I’ve used others where it’s like, ur either not getting the bar even 1-2 inches within ur chest or ur seriously compromising safety in case u actually drop the bar:
135x10 
225x7 (8 was failure)
225x5
205x5 (6 was failure)
205x4
195x8
165x10
Did some cables then some triceps. 

Open to feedback on volume here.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> View attachment 13240


Damn, did you get all blowed up or are my eyes deceiving me? Solid man.


----------

